# Any YangGang in here?



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

I got some free Yang2020 bumper stickers if anyone is interested.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Free stuff from the socialist party. 
Whoop whoop.


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Free stuff from the socialist party.
> Whoop whoop.


Ant on...


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Free stuff from the socialist party.
> Whoop whoop.


Socialism is great, politicians called it by another name, bribes.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Socialism is great, politicians called it by another name, bribes.


This is assuming that he can keep the promises he makes and assuming that it won't come back to bite your behind in another way or multiple ways.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> This is assuming that he can keep the promises he makes and assuming that it won't come back to bite your behind in another way or multiple ways.


The rich always say socialism is bad and then try to justify the slave wages they pay.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> The rich always say socialism is bad and then try to justify the slave wages they pay.


I ain't rich but I'm also a realist.

When asked where he's gonna pull the 1k from to give to *every American *over 18 he says he'll raise tariffs and also cut back on existing programs aka welfare.

People go gaga over something like free money not realizing there's no such thing as a free lunch.

Or they think something is so simple-and often times it isn't.

then when you invite them to try and do better they say it's too hard to get in.

he just wants your votes to become presidents and I feel bad for the suckers falling for it.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I ain't rich but I'm also a realist.
> 
> When asked where he's gonna pull the 1k from to give to *every American *over 18 he says he'll raise tariffs and also cut back on existing programs aka welfare.
> 
> ...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah and this is not what Yang is about.

supporting him is supporting a two bit marketer









Socialism is another topic but this is yanggang thread.

Btw, as much as capitalism has flaws (what doesn't have flaws?!) it also has been the key factor in driving innovation, the economy, etc.

to just give people money doesn't mean they'll suddenly want to work and drive the economy.

and if everyone got the same equal pay for work they put, only a few pursue based on their passion for their work.

most would just be like, ok. I got paid x, I'm going to work x.


----------



## albertphx (Jun 7, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 368419
> 
> Yeah and this is not what Yang is about.
> 
> ...


Ubi is not an matter of if but when. People simply won't be needed for much 15-30 years from now. They will also live longer. With an much bigger population and less jobs. You really think people will just let their family starve? I think i would rather have someone like Yang try to solve that now, than some unknown politician in the future.


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I ain't rich but I'm also a realist.
> 
> When asked where he's gonna pull the 1k from to give to *every American *over 18 he says he'll raise tariffs and also cut back on existing programs aka welfare.
> 
> ...


Check for any loose screws upstairs.
UBI is something that we need to get ahead of what's going to be inevitable. Such doing may offer "soft landing" rather than hitting rock bottom with your head first.

If you don't get it, you ain't in it.
But this program is to lift everyone.

Still don't get it? Be sure to opt-out of the Freedom-Dividend when it rolls out.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Free stuff from the socialist party.
> Whoop whoop.


Yang is not a socialist. He's a supply side Republican trying to pay off voters.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

albertphx said:


> Ubi is not an matter of if but when. People simply won't be needed for much 15-30 years from now. They will also live longer. With an much bigger population and less jobs. You really think people will just let their family starve? I think i would rather have someone like Yang try to solve that now, than some unknown politician in the future.


UBI as of now, is a NEVER. should it evolve, we can talk then.

"People simply won't be needed for much 15-30 years from now."

This is where you're wrong. innovations aren't spurred by machines. people create machines to spur innovations. will there be less people needed to do what is done now? yes. will it be completely eliminated? no. are people creating too many people? yes. I'll be the first to tell you that my grandma/pops should NOT have had six kids. think of the earth and it's resources. people do not need to be buried, they need to be cremated.

"You really think people will just let their family starve?"

no, but guess what? I already had decided at a young age, before cancer and before all this has evolved, to not have kids. NOT EVERYONE needs to keep populating. if you can't afford to feed another mouth on top of yours--either figure a way that isn't robbing someone else--directly or indirectly, or don't have kids. we've made advances with birth control haven't we?

" I think i would rather have someone like Yang try to solve that now, than some unknown politician in the future."

you don't even know much about Yang other than he's proposing to give free money. This is why people like Trump gets elected. SOUNDBITES.



MarlboroMan said:


> Check for any loose screws upstairs.
> UBI is something that we need to get ahead of what's going to be inevitable. Such doing may offer "soft landing" rather than hitting rock bottom with your head first.
> 
> If you don't get it, you ain't in it.
> ...


oh, this is what happens when we have the unintelligent try and come and play. they resort to things like

"Check for any loose screws upstairs."

"UBI is something that we need to get ahead of what's going to be inevitable. Such doing may offer "soft landing" rather than hitting rock bottom with your head first."

how about instead of UBI we make an effort to supply the masses with the ability to learn skills to get ahead? how's about that.

instead of throwing free money--lets pump money back into the school system-- stop having teachers supplement the classroom supplies with THEIR money. How about teaching folks how to contribute to society in this ever evolving tech world rather then to just GIVE THEM MONEY.

you know what they say about giving someone a fish vs teaching them how to fish.

"If you don't get it, you ain't in it.
But this program is to lift everyone."

YOU don't get it. you didn't even read my previous comments. do yourself a favor and try and see where the funds Yang is going to try and pull it from.

that's if 1) he's actually elected
2) once he's elected he actually stuck to his word and has the ability to convince the other power welding folks in America to go along with his absurd plan as it stands now.

3) how many politicians actually kept their promise to the T once they're in office? there's always changes/sacrifices along the way to make it happen and as it stands now...1k to every *American* regardless of their income, is an idiotic idea.

almost like printing money, I guess you liked the gov't's quantitive easing huh?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

MarlboroMan said:


> I got some free Yang2020 bumper stickers if anyone is interested.


Send me all that you have . I have a special place for them


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Yang attended Brown University,*⚠ where Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi also attended*, ⚠Yang majored in economics and political science and graduated in 1996. He then attended Columbia Law School, earning a Juris Doctor in 1999.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MarlboroMan said:


> Still don't get it? Be sure to opt-out of the Freedom-Dividend when it rolls out.


Except it's a stupid pipe-dream that will never materialize,
because it's not even sustainable.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/6/13/18637853/andrew-yang-venture-for-america-jobs-record


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Except it's a stupid pipe-dream that will never materialize,
> because it's not even sustainable.
> View attachment 368453


Alright, everything will be good once the whole thing gets automated.

There's a reason why big names are talking in needs of UBI. Ie: zuckerberg and musk.

You must be smarter than them.

If You understand that you rant smart enough to understand, just hush.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MarlboroMan said:


> There's a reason why big names are talking in needs of UBI. Ie: zuckerberg and musk.


They would rather give you $1000 to do whatever it is you need to do.

Rather then taking money to build spaces to teach you what they know.

Guess why.

As a business I* not only need workers but consumers.

I* care more about having consumers to sell to.

I* only need them to make enough to get by. If they currently aren't making enough to get by, sure, throw them a few bucks. How else am I going to get my money back??

I* sure as hell won't give them the tools and resources to dethrone me.

I* being someone who is in a position of power and wealth but more importantly knowledge.


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> They would rather give you $1000 to do whatever it is you need to do.
> 
> Rather then taking money to build spaces to teach you what they know.
> 
> ...


Tighten those screws I tell ya


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MarlboroMan said:


> Tighten those screws I tell ya


Lol
Keep telling yourself that.

I don't know why I bother except maybe other people who are intelligent enough to understand it's not a simple matter of just getting Money but the ability to make enough money to live comfortably and also to retire at a decent age.

you rather have free $1000 for everyone that's an American and over 18 regardless of background.

I rather see more money poured into schools to feed knowledge to the next generation so they won't end up like you.

you're probably one of those that if Facebook gave you a free phone in exchange for data you'd be like HELL ya.


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Lol
> Keep telling yourself that.
> 
> I don't know why I bother except maybe other people who are intelligent enough to understand it's not a simple matter of just getting Money but the ability to make enough money to live comfortably and also to retire at a decent age.
> ...


Tighten it harder.
If you don't get it, you are to opt-out.
When Freedom dividend rolls out, you in or out?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MarlboroMan said:


> Tighten it harder.
> If you don't get it, you are to opt-out.
> When Freedom dividend rolls out, you in or out?


you're the one not getting it and it's not surprising.

when it rolls out you can have mine.

there is no opt out of the freedom dividend (did you even read/do your research, where does it state one can opt out? hasn't even gotten this far yet which goes to show how much you know).

but you can have mine if yang is elected and his proposed freedom dividend (as it stands now) comes to fruition.

screenshot it, print it, whatever you want.


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> you're the one not getting it and it's not surprising.
> 
> when it rolls out you can have mine.
> 
> ...


You lack in knowledge in this topic. 
Learn it first ANF think.
If you still don't understand, try meditation or something.
Or best yet, just stay muted ant and let other figure things out.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MarlboroMan said:


> You lack in knowledge in this topic.
> Learn it first ANF think.
> If you still don't understand, try meditation or something.
> Or best yet, just stay muted ant and let other figure things out.


bwahahahha that's all you have

same ol same ol

saying it over and over isn't going to help your argument because you don't have anything factual to back it up.

and you're not using reason/logic.

so why don't you tell me, in sound logic, what is it I don't understand other then your repeated fallback retort of, "loose screws".

because someone saying that just is brimming of intelligence.


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> bwahahahha that's all you have
> 
> same ol same ol
> 
> ...


You win.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

MarlboroMan said:


> You win.


----------



## albertphx (Jun 7, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> UBI as of now, is a NEVER. should it evolve, we can talk then.
> I agree its not an must right now, or maybe not even 10 years from now. It would depend how fast automation takes over.
> "People simply won't be needed for much 15-30 years from now."
> 
> ...


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

You need to learn how to quote, it's not that hard.



albertphx said:


> Whats the difference if its humans or machines? innovation and efficiency is still occurring at rapid rate. result is the same


The fact that you say this is sad. Machines cannot innovate. They can only replicate. There's been talk about AI but it's still learning patterns to try and map out future steps.



albertphx said:


> I agree its not an must right now, or maybe not even 10 years from now. It would depend how fast automation takes over.


automation is not going to take over everything. Even now it doesn't. Eventually there's going to be a pushback because automation depends on resources and resources are rapidly decreasing.



albertphx said:


> Actually, you don't how much i know about him and just assuming i love his dividend plan.Yes, i am an Yang supporter. But his "free money" as you call it is the least reason why i support him. Although i do feel its needed in the future, i'm not sure its needed right now. I like his style of non-partisan politics, logic based, and his concise thoughtful answers his given in some tough interviews. The interview done by Ben Shapiro comes to mind.


Concise and thoughtful?!

go back and read where he failed at implementing the jobs, so guess what? Can't create jobs? Give Free money!

What's thoughtful about cutting from welfare and giving every American, even those who don't need it, money? And did he do the math? Nope. Is that thoughtful and concise? It's sound bites.

next.


----------



## MarlboroMan (Jun 7, 2017)

First of all, yang is not a politician.
Thanks for the longer explanations, but y'all don't seem to understand all of this.

Anyhow, I can't type in this lighting so I'll end it. Here.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

MarlboroMan said:


> If You understand that you rant smart enough to understand, just hush.


Is this even English???


----------

